# Ordentliches Multimeter gesucht



## seeba (24 September 2009)

Hallo,
hier bin ich mal wieder. 
Ich suche ein gutes Multimeter. Ein gutes Zubehörprogramm ist pflicht. Ich brauch ich einen Zangenstromwandler sowie die Möglichkeit per PC-Software einen Wert über mehr oder weniger längere (1h oder so) Zeit aufzuzeichnen.
Raus gesucht hab ich mir mal das METRAHIT EXTRA.
Das Multimeter ist aber schon ganz schön teuer, aber wenn es nichts vergleichbar gutes gibt, muss ich das wohl investieren.
Welches Multimeter setzt ihr so ein?

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Ralle (24 September 2009)

Ich würd mit mal noch Fluke-Geräte ansehen


----------



## seeba (24 September 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich würd mit mal noch Fluke-Geräte ansehen


Aber welches? Die haben ja eine noch größere Auswahl und eine schlechtere Website.


----------



## MSB (24 September 2009)

Also ich hab jenes:
http://fluke.de/comx/show_product.aspx?locale=dede&pid=37816

Der Vorteil für mich war in dem Fall die Datenlogger-Funktion des Multimeters.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## seeba (24 September 2009)

Ist das 289 CAT IV oder nur CAT III?


----------



## seeba (24 September 2009)

Okay, ist CAT IV bis 600V. Gut, ist eine interessante Alternative. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Blockmove (24 September 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich würd mit mal noch Fluke-Geräte ansehen



Unser ältestes Fluke ist 26 Jahre alt.
Meines hat auch schon 12 auf dem Buckel.
Qualitativ kenn ich nix besseres.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 September 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich würd mit mal noch Fluke-Geräte ansehen



Da kann ich nur sagen: *ACK*
Mir kommt auch nix anderes mehr ins haus. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## bike (24 September 2009)

Also ich habe mir bei einem Powerseller aus der Bucht ein 289 von Fluke gerade gekauft mit ca 120€ Ersparnis.
Alles mit Rechnung und Garantie aus Cemnitz wurde es innerhalb von 2 Tagen geliefert.


bike


----------



## seeba (26 September 2009)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Ich werde das 289 mit Software (Combo Kit) auch am Montag bestellen.
Dazu die i410, oder was meint ihr?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## S_B (10 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe mir vor ein paar Tagen ebenfalls ein FL289 angeschafft und wollte mal hören, ob einer von euch eventuell folgendes Problem auch bei seinem Gerät festgestellt hat...

Anfangs waren 99% Sample-Speicher vorhanden. Dann ein paar kurze Testrecordings (1 min, Intervall 1 s) durchgeführt, die ca. 1% Speicher benötigt haben. Nach dem vollständigen Löschen zeigt das Gerät allerdings trotzdem noch 98% an, obwohl ja nach dem löschen eigentlich wieder 99% vorhanden sein müssten. Auf den korrekten Wert von 99% kommt es jedoch nur zufällig irgentwann mal, aber das kann ja eigentlich so nicht richtig sein?

Vielleicht können seeba und/oder bike das ja bei ihren Geräten mal testen? Auch kommt mir die Continuity Funktion beim schnellen Kontaktieren der Sondenspitzen ziemlich langsam vor, im Vergleich beispielsweise zum 87V...

Gruss,
Sebastian


----------



## seeba (11 Oktober 2009)

Werde es morgen mal testen.


----------

